# Cricket: The Semi's



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

Just moved to Dubai and my hotel doesn't show Cricket.

Whats a good place to catch the India-Pakistan semi-final match - somewhere with a bunch of enthusiastic supporters from both teams


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/2832

I think Time Cafe shows the matches and a good crowd too! Enjoy!


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/2832
> 
> I think Time Cafe shows the matches and a good crowd too! Enjoy!


Thank Pam,

Where's Time Cafe - utter newbie here!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's at the Ramee Royal Hotel in Karama close to Maktoum Bridge. Click on the Time out link that I posted and you should be able to call them to find out if they're showing the matches. 

Looking forward to the 30th!


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> It's at the Ramee Royal Hotel in Karama close to Maktoum Bridge. Click on the Time out link that I posted and you should be able to call them to find out if they're showing the matches.
> 
> Looking forward to the 30th!


Oh, duh...

Thank you


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Time Cafe is definitely showing it, it is by Maktoum Bridge - Bur Dubai side.

I know the Media One hotel in Dubai Media City is showing it


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

if your in the marina side... barzar in madinat jumeirah is showing it as well... they're opening up @ 1 specially for it!

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/5476-bar-zar


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

I would like to go watch the match some place.... am I the only woman cricket enthusiast?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

o no no! i am definitely watchin it someplace... only i have to work till 6-7! sighhhh!! this hard work better pay off!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ipshi, I just msg'd you on Facebook. (go Pakistan, hee hee). Seriously though, any other places you can think of that might have it near the Marina? I am thinking of a place like on Marina Walk where we can kinda be outside and smoke shisha and just all of us hang out.... Bur Dubai is way too far for us. 

By the way, if anyone cares to join us on this side of the tracks, you are more than welcome. Just bring your enthusiasm and a desire for fun!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bar Nasty have a big screen up for the cricket and do shisha.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If the game is on in the middle of the day on a Wednesday, shouldn't you all be at work? Or are you all planning on going to Bar Nasty in your suits during lunch hour?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> If the game is on in the middle of the day on a Wednesday, shouldn't you all be at work? Or are you all planning on going to Bar Nasty in your suits during lunch hour?


Cricket matches can last for hours... we are meeting at 4pm if anyone cares to meet up with us! PM me.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Since my work ends at 3:30pm ... I will be in time to watch India WIN   Barasti or Bur Dubai Ramee hotel please decide and let me know. 
Noel so cute of you to come cheer us ....Ipshi and Pam hopefully u both will join. Who else is in?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Woman said:


> Since my work ends at 3:30pm ... I will be in time to watch India WIN   Barasti or Bur Dubai Ramee hotel please decide and let me know.
> Noel so cute of you to come cheer us ....Ipshi and Pam hopefully u both will join. Who else is in?


Bar Zar at 430pm. This is where we are going. Even if the match happens to be over by then, which I doubt, we plan to hang for a bit and have shisha and relax.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had no idea cricket matches could last for hours. Good to know. Besides /removed, my question was for people who actually work in Dubai. I know that the ones on vacation will have no problem being at the bar even before 4pm.


----------

